# Can i take anything



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi
I am nearly 36 weeks pregnant. I have had a good pregnancy, so am trying not to moan but would love some tips on a good nights sleep.
I don't sleep as tummy seems to churn and I have several loose bowel movements first thing in the morn then it rectifies itself til the following day. This has been a factor throughout but is now beginning to get me down. Is there anything I can take or dietry suggestions so I don't clear out daily (tmi) 
0604


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

There's nothing really that you could take, but perhaps try not to eat within an hour of going to bed, and have some carbohydrates for your evening meal.  Unfortunately at this stage of pregnancy, sleep, although you are desperate for it, is something you struggle with.

Sorry I can't be of more help,

good luck!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

